# Weekend detail pics



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

So I detailed my new Goat this weekend, and boy did she need it. Horrible swirl all over, you could barely tell that it had metallic paint! On top of that there were bad scuffs and scratches on the passenger fender and door. So it was time to bust out my kit and get to work! I didn't work any miracles because I didn't have time to do more than a couple layers.

Now on to the pics, since I was pressed for time I didn't get exact before and after pics, but these should give you an idea.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

So what the hey, the Vibe gets no love lol

What polish did you use?


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> So what the hey, the Vibe gets no love lol
> 
> What polish did you use?


Haha no love for the vibe. Interestingly enough I started with Sonus SFX-2, but I ran out. So in desperation I went to Autozone and picked up some Meguiar's Ultimate Compound. Amazingly, I couldn't tell the difference between it and the SFX. In fact the first pic has SFX-2 on the left and Megs UC on the right.

I used SFX-1 on the damage spots, then after going over the whole car with UC and SFX-2 (ran out half way through) I applied a layer of Klasse AIO and topped off with P21S.


----------

